# Gulf Coast Waterfowl Festival & Expo



## Whack-N-Stack (Apr 16, 2009)

Howdy all!

Just wanted to make everyone aware of a new event coming up in July.

*Gulf Coast Waterfowl Festival & Expo*
Weekend of July 31 & August 1
Pasadena Convention Center
www.gulfcoastwaterfowlfestival.com​


----------

